# Fake IDs?



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of people at my school say they have one, whether it's for clubbing, buying alcohol or cigarettes, gambling, etc. 

So do/did you have one? Do/did you have any desire for one? Why or why not? Do you think the people that use or make them are morally or ethically wrong in doing so?

I personally have no interest in getting one, considering I'm not interested in any of the aforementioned activities.

edit: Damn. Probably should have added "No, I don't want one", among others, as an option. >_>


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, that option would have been what I picked. I haven't ever had one because I don't think people are really fully developed till their early twenties, and by that time I'll be old enough to do those things, so why go through the risk to do them a couple years earlier?

However, gambling could be a little different I guess, I was on a couple gambling sites (cards) before I was 18, and played with real money, also gambled in real life (sports betting and just bets in general) but I don't really see any problems with that.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

When I hit 15 I told my parents to buy me cigarettes. 
And at the age of 16-17 I told them to buy me alcohol.

So, it's safe to say I didn't need one.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

i didn't have one, but wanted one. i look (and always have looked) about 4 years younger than i actually am. there was no way a fake i.d. could have been believable for me.

not to mention it was easy to get alcohol without one. and living by the large city i do, there were always enough concerts, etc. going on that didn't have age restrictions.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I had one. The drinking age here is 19 which I thought was ridiculous. I had one since the beginning of university - if you're old enough to go away to university, you should be old enough to drink. 

I have no idea how anyone agrees with drinking age in the US - 21 is patently absurd. You've already been a legal adult for years and you've been able to drive for even more years than that.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I made my first fake ID at 16. I didn't use it for anything but getting into the clubs, didn't want to press my luck


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I remember fake student-cards etc. being available on Khao San Road in Bangkok but I never got one there. In the Middle East I got tired of foreigners having to pay ten times as much as locals to get into museums etc. so I got one in Cairo at the student org. of Economics Department and paid normal price for the card allowing me to get 50% off the ridiculous foreigner rates. This card, however was genuine - I was just not a genuine student at the time. 
Despite what I've written - I voted: No, it's wrong. - But then, I think it's wrong using drugs but still wish to decriminalize them.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

katienicole said:


> there were always enough concerts, etc. going on that didn't have age restrictions.


This, not to mention that there are teen clubs around here. However, I live around Detroit, and the hip-hop and R&B that dominate around here really aren't my kind of music.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

If it simplified the whole ordeal of getting a book published while under 18, I could see where it would be useful. But to use it for drugs, cigarettes or alcohol is just stupid. Why do you need that junk anyway?


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

*do/did you have one? *
I used a friend's sister's I.D. from time to time before I turned eighteen.

*Do/did you have any desire for one? *
Yes, I did. I felt that I was too young to be old and too old to be young, there wasn't much else to do...

*Why or why not? *
My friends were all over eighteen when I was seventeen, so of course I wanted to go out at the weekends with them. I've also smoked/drank since I was fourteen but a friend had always got them for me...

*Do you think the people that use or make them are morally or ethically wrong in doing so*?
No. Fun is fun, it's what young people do.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NeonBomb said:


> *Do you think the people that use or make them are morally or ethically wrong in doing so*?
> No. Fun is fun, it's what young people do.


One man's junk is another man's treasure. What someone considers _fun_ doesn't make ethically or morally right. 

And seriously, what age group doesn't like _fun_?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Could the people who said it was wrong please explain why they think that way?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have one, and don't plan on getting one since I'm turning 21 in about six months, but looking back, my life would have been a lot more fun if I had gotten one. I won't be 21 until my senior year of college, and all of my friends are already 21 (or 22) and go out to bars all the time. I can never join them, obviously. It's kind of a drag.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't smoke anymore so my ID is pointless except for hookah here and there. I don't gamble so another reason not to need it. If I need alcohol I know way too many people. As for getting into clubs and stuff yea my id is useful.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Not really. I've always had my ways to find alcohol if I want to (and it's especially easy now since I have friends 21 and older). I turn 21 myself later this year, so there would be no point for me. Not worth the risk.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Muck Fe said:


> One man's junk is another man's treasure. What someone considers _fun_ doesn't make ethically or morally right.
> 
> And seriously, what age group doesn't like _fun_?



The point that I was trying to put across was that young people, like myself, generally don't care whether it's right or wrong. If it's deemed 'morally wrong', so what? If it's deemed 'morally acceptable' then okay, that's great. I can't speak for other age groups but personally I have no opinion on whether it's right or wrong to do so. All I'd be concerned about is having _*fun*_.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would have liked to have one, but back when I was underage, things were a lot different. Getting tobacco products wasn't nearly as difficult as it is now, and somehow, someone in my group always managed to come up with booze (or other things) if we were going to party. 

I turned 21 in 1991 (I'm guessing before some folks on here weren't born yet). Sadly, where I was at the time I turned 21 was Naples, Italy, where people are legal to buy alcohol as soon as they can reach the bar, so it wasn't that big of a deal. From ages 17-20, I had me a _genuine military ID_ and that worked in most places. They usually didn't even bother looking at my age. If I was old enough to go fight and die for my country, they were more than happy to let me drink or smoke, if I so chose. It didn't work all the time, but it worked often enough that I didn't worry much. 

Now I'm old enough that it's actually a _compliment_ to be carded (and my ID is legit). I'll be 50 next June.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I never have a fake ID ever since I don't know anyone who does that. I think it is more possible now since I have a REAL ID (Well, a driver license that also functions as ID) and I could base my fake ID on that. I want to go underage drinking on my 20th birthday this November, so I should find someone for fake ID.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

None of the poll options for me. I've never had a fake ID. I don't give a shit about it being seen as "wrong," I just didn't want one. I didn't really have any desire to buy alcohol/cigarettes (also for me alcohol's honestly not that hard to get in other ways), and I sure as hell didn't want to go to any clubs. So there wasn't really any purpose for me.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Fake IDs... I've never had anything like this, because when I was under-age I could buy alcohol and cigarettes whenever I wanted. I remember going to school drunk when I was 13  I'm the happy drunk type. And clubs were open for everyone... No one would check your id. And I think that was the last time I touched alcohol.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I voted No/Wrong, but it never really came to that type of decision for me. I fit into that period when the legal drinking age in most of the US was 18... I could legally drink for more than half of my high school senior year. There was much less incentive than for somebody waiting for 21 to come around.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Never needed one.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I want a fake ID, not because I'd have any use for it but just for the humor of seeing an ID that has my face on it with a name that is clearly not mine. :laughing: I'd describe myself as "easily amused".


----------



## DanGolfy (Sep 26, 2019)

I also used Fake Id when I was 17


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

Fake IDs are not really a thing where I live... I guess things work without one too? ) Didn't vote because I don't relate nor care.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I've never had one. I drank a lot before I was legally able to but that's pretty much because I knew people.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

There isn't an option for me which would have been No, I never thought to want one because I never needed one. 

Funny story.

My boyfriend gave my brother an old photo idea of himself as a fake ID. My brother was bragging about it to a hot girl he met later. The girl told him, "hey, that's my cousin" lol. 

Me and that particular boyfriend are still together 16 years later. : )


----------



## 0001 (Aug 11, 2019)

Never had one. I didn't care about clubbing, drinking, or smoking as a teen. I don't see anything wrong with having one if you are just clubbing. Fake IDs only interest me now because they are a part of a fantasy where I drop off the face of the Earth and create a new identity/identities.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I had them from about sixteen up until I turned 21. I only had one that was made with my picture, and it was snatched by a bouncer almost instantly. I used real ID's from connections with older friends. The one I kept the longest was a woman's who was 5'2" with a button nose and a bob cut and really looked nothing like me, but it worked for getting into bars and clubs and what not. I was afraid to use it for much else. 

I didn't see it as a huge moral wrong, and going out was usually safer than going to a house party, honestly. So long as there was a DD or other means of transport.


----------



## ChickenLegged (Nov 2, 2019)

15-17.9 that was the period necessary for those for me. Never falsified one, just used other ppls IDs and drivers licences. It worked. The benefit was a larger pool of older girls..


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Being able to buy alcohol at 18 here it's not such a big deal. While I wouldn't have any moral qualms about using one I'd be worried they would see right through a fake one. So ridiculous that in some places you can be a soldier on leave and can't buy a beer.


----------



## The Struggler (Nov 8, 2019)

I've always felt that if you need to use a fake ID for something you probably shouldn't take part.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Didn't need one. Just have to find adults that don't give a crap. 

I had gas station that sold me cigarettes at 16 and 17. It was a random Egyptian dude that hooked me up. 

I knew people over 21 to get me booze. 

If I wanted to go to a bar or club, I'd head up to Wisconsin and go with my bro and his frat brothers to bars and clubs where they knew the guys at the door. First time drinking at a bar was 16. Combined with my trips to Germany and Canada, by the time I was 21 I had already been to bars at least a dozen times i.e. it didn't mean anything to me.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

No, never had one because I've never been into night clubs and all that. I was a good teenager, in that regard. And I hated alcohol when I was a teen.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Fake I.D are impossible to fake in the states 
In order to purchase alcohol or tobacco you must have a federal I.D


----------



## kyl0 (Oct 8, 2019)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I made my first fake ID at 16. I didn't use it for anything but getting into the clubs, didn't want to press my luck


how did you get one and how long ago?


----------



## honey20miss (Apr 20, 2021)

When there was a need to work at home with documents, I had to install a program that would immediately determine the authenticity of the documents. I would say that the fake id scanner checker service does a great job with its purpose. If we draw an analogy with other services, then I note that there is a special feature in such applications - you do not need to waste time checking documents manually. There is always an alternative when you urgently need to check a person's data. Then yes, I can send them to the competent authorities, but it takes time. Therefore sometimes an emergency situation saves where you can use the scanner


----------



## Amardanan (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes! Of course, yes! At the age of sixteen, we wanted to be allowed into nightclubs, bars, and a wide variety of parties. They also sold alcohol. Of course, we had to forge our identity cards for this. I am sure that to this day, a lot of young people are doing this. At least to get to the concept of your favorite artist, isn't it? Especially since I don't see anything terrible in it. Personally, I used idgod for this, and what is popular now?


----------

